
Musk testified he worried Thai cave rescuer might be ‘another Jeffrey Epstein’ - techntoke
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/16/elon-musk-once-worried-unsworth-may-be-another-jeffrey-epstein.html
======
DoctorOetker
does this mean he similarily hired private investigators to check Jeffrey
Epstein?

~~~
techntoke
Sounds like he found the PI on craigslist

